# Smoking a Oliva Master Blend 3



## Rune




----------



## Scott W.

It's a good stick.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Howdy Rune, :wave:

As you have no doubt figured out by now, 
it takes a few minutes for the photos to show up. 

Congratulations on finding such a delightful cigar to smoke! :beerchug:


----------



## burritosdaily

I really like those..... I'm usually pleasantly surprised with Oliva.


----------



## BaconStrips

Great smoke, love how much the flavors change.


----------



## IBEW

Yes, fantastic smoke.
These are one of my favorite NC's.
I always try to keep several boxes on hand!


----------



## SeanBen

It is just amazing to vape at!!


----------



## Loki21

Just got me one of these can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Blueracer

Those are some tasty sticks!!


----------



## greige matter

Just bought a five pack of those off the Monster. Giving them a little rest before trying one. How long should I keep them in the humi before smoking??


----------



## RoRo

I've heard amazing things about those cigars, and sadly it's one of the few Oliva's I have not tried. Personally if I have 5, I give my first stick 4 weeks and gauge from there. The feel and smell will always tell you, or rather tease you, when it's ready


----------



## greige matter

It's been about 6 weeks so I think one will be on the list to smoke this weekend.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Mine all have between three and four years and are finger lickin good.


----------



## jhedrick83

I gave mine about 3 months and they were great. I can't wait to see what a couple years will do for them. If you like them, watch Holts cigars. Every few months they do 10 robusto size for 39.99 as a special.


----------

